

IRobot Files Patent for Robotic Fabricator: a 3D Printer that Needs No Humans - bamfunkified
http://3dgeeks.com/news_story/irobot_files_patent_for_robotic_fabricator_a_3d_printer_that_needs_no_humans.html

======
noonespecial
When does this stop being an "invention" and just starts being a regular
robotic workcell with a plastic extruder head among its other interchangeable
tool heads?

~~~
bamfunkified
I'm with you on that. I mean, I can see why it needs to be patented, but I bet
many places will get around the Patent somehow and make their own robots.

